# The Greatest Gift!



## Apex Predator (Aug 18, 2015)

My Father-in-Law and I are very close, and I've been married to his daughter for 25 years.  He gifted me this fine piece Sunday.  He said that he wanted to see me enjoy it before it was willed to me.  I'm gonna kill a deer with it this year.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 18, 2015)

That's awesome! it's in excellent condition as well! Good luck hunting!


----------



## RNC (Aug 18, 2015)

Congrats on this fine piece of history .

I'm sure your gonna enjoy it for many years to come :0)


----------



## biker13 (Aug 18, 2015)

Excellent weapon rite thar


----------



## stabow (Aug 19, 2015)

WOW very nice ?


----------



## frankwright (Aug 19, 2015)

Those are really hard to find nowdays.

Nice gift!


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 19, 2015)

That is one sweet looking sidearm Marty don't forget to post pictures of the animals you harvest with it.


----------



## deermaster13 (Aug 19, 2015)

That is nice!!


----------



## Supercracker (Aug 19, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 19, 2015)

Wow, that is very nice!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2015)

I love it


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm gonna do my best.  It's not a powerhouse like modern deer killing revolvers, but I  think I can get one within longbow range!


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 26, 2015)

Gorgeous pistol. What a nice gesture as well.


----------



## buttplate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Roa*



frankwright said:


> Those are really hard to find nowdays.
> 
> Nice gift!



I have two of these, you are gonna love it, shoots great!!


----------



## d-a (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice! Mine likes the 220g lee mold. I've killed hogs with it numerous times. 

d-a


----------



## pacecars (Oct 20, 2015)

If you want a little more power send it to Dave Clements to have the chambers made a little deeper. If you want a lot more power have him convert it to a 5 shot 50 cal (for a lot more money too)


----------



## jerome (Oct 20, 2015)

I bought myself one a few months ago .I'm loving it they are really fun to shoot.


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Oct 20, 2015)

Very nice indeed, and with the right shot it'll pack plenty of wallop.


----------

